# Triplet does more likely to have multiples?



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey all,

We seem to have bad luck with our does, we’ve only ever had one set of triplets. The two girls are in kid now (their brother died) but I’m curious... are they really more likely to have multiple births? And what about their sisters, a twin and single? Would they also have a higher probability of throwing trips, or is it just the triplet does themselves?

Mum was a twin by the way. 

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It just depends on the doe, she usually picks the numbers.

First timers may or may not have more than 2. 

Flushing can cause more and yes, "sometimes" they can follow what their mama's did.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Almost all my does had trips this year, one had quads. None of their dams were triplets. I believe that this was caused by me inadvertently flushing them. They were still milking, kids had been weaned, so they were on the higher protein feed. I hadn't planned on breeding them early, but the buckling had other ideas. Every single doe bred early and on milk rations had 3 and 4 kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I do agree, I think it depends on the does and how fertile and healthy they are at breeding time. But I also believe some families are more prone to triplets than others.
We have 2 families of goats we've been raising over the years and they are definitely prone to having triplets. In fact, the FB Boer family - every female in the family has had triplets.
We have 3 adults from that family now, and all 3 had triplets for the first time (1st time, 2nd time and 4th time pregnancies). Yet we have another doe unrelated who had had 4 sets of twins, then triplets this year. Her Grandma gave us 2 sets of triplets out of I believe 5 births. This does daughter is 2 for 2 with triplets.

We've fed does grain in the past, and not fed grain. It hasn't made a difference. In fact, we cut does off or barely got anything this past fall and ended up with more triplets in one year than ever (4 of 6). 
I definitely think if the doe is healthy, good on vitamins/minerals and has adequate forage/hay and the weather isn't too harsh, then you have better chances of getting multiples.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My first doe was a quint. 4 brothers and her. She had quads her first time, then 2 sets of trips, 2 sets of twins then trips again. My other goats that were twins only threw twins. I have not tried flushing them yet


----------



## kevinbuck (Mar 28, 2018)

I am new to all this so what is Flushing?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Flushing is basically cutting way back on feed, no grain, low quality hay, even straw, for some time. Then feeding grain, high quality hay for I think 8 weeks pre breeding. It tricks goats body into thinking there is lots of great feed and they want to have many babies. Vs twins or singles.
Alot of the big time breeders do it, especially with nigerians, that's how they get 3,4,5 kids per doe


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

MSU specialist said that cutting back on feed to flush is not necessary. just increase the feed intake 30 days before you turn out the buck. i just turn my girls out on to the hay fields after they have been frosted


----------



## kevinbuck (Mar 28, 2018)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Flushing is basically cutting way back on feed, no grain, low quality hay, even straw, for some time. Then feeding grain, high quality hay for I think 8 weeks pre breeding. It tricks goats body into thinking there is lots of great feed and they want to have many babies. Vs twins or singles.
> Alot of the big time breeders do it, especially with nigerians, that's how they get 3,4,5 kids per doe


thank you for the info trying to learn as much as possible


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting, because I was explained to that flushing was the opposite. Meaning, you flush them with feed around and during breeding season to try to increase the chance of twins/multiples at conception. 

I forgot to mention in my post above, none of the does we have this year that were bred were triplets. They were all twins. We have a yearling that was a triplet.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't cut back on their feed, either in amount or quality, when I flush. I just raise the protein % a bit and give them 1/2 pound more a day. I haven't purposely flushed in a few years. This past fall, the girls were on a 20% protein dairy goat pellet for 3 weeks or so because I couldn't get their normal 18% textured. I think this is what caused the flood of kids. The does who kidded after they were back on their regular feed went back to having twins.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I think that to a certain degree, it runs in families. My first doe kidded with quads as a FF! She usually has triplets though. One daughter that I kept for a while had triplets often, but the daughter I have now has not had over two (she was a FF last year though). They’re ND’s though, and it’s probably more common to see multiples with them?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

True, dwarfs do seem to have more. In my desperation I did consider crossing a boer and a dwarf at one point to try to raise a line of higher percentage kidders... not sure on that one though. Seems like a lot of time to breed up to a purebred status (6.5 years) just for a slightly higher prob. of multiples.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Triplets are amazing for increasing the number of babies to sell, but I seem to have too many boer does who like to have triplets every year but just can't feed all 3 quite well enough. Oh, they wouldn't starve, but they look runty unless I supplement. Guess that's why I have alpines too!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah. Multiples are a blessing and a curse! It is sometimes hard on my does to raise multiples, so I usually sell bottle baby whethers as soon as I can, to help my girls out. Sometimes I think it’d be nice to have “regular” goats that only have 1 or 2, but I love my ND’s a little too much!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I had my first experience with triplets this year (have only been thru 3 kidding seasons...still a relative newbie!) I've had lots of twins, 2 singles. This year I had two new does in...got one in great condition, one extremely lean. I gave them both a managed non-lactating ration...not a heck of a lot, but then when I think about what they may have been being fed at the previous homes, perhaps their bodies thought they'd hit the mother lode! Both tripled! I have one more doe to kid...she also was dry when bred, so on the same non-lactating ration. Maybe I'll get a trifecta! )


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

top_goat said:


> I had my first experience with triplets this year (have only been thru 3 kidding seasons...still a relative newbie!) I've had lots of twins, 2 singles. This year I had two new does in...got one in great condition, one extremely lean. I gave them both a managed non-lactating ration...not a heck of a lot, but then when I think about what they may have been being fed at the previous homes, perhaps their bodies thought they'd hit the mother lode! Both tripled! I have one more doe to kid...she also was dry when bred, so on the same non-lactating ration. Maybe I'll get a trifecta! )


Mine get nuts all year round up until now but I'm switching them onto hay and minerals when they're dry and not massively preggers. Maybe that'll make their bodies excited when I flush them like yours did!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

HJoy said:


> Triplets are amazing for increasing the number of babies to sell, but I seem to have too many boer does who like to have triplets every year but just can't feed all 3 quite well enough. Oh, they wouldn't starve, but they look runty unless I supplement. Guess that's why I have alpines too!


I'm going to get a few Nubians at some point to make milk for any poor doers, plus I have a number of does I'm not allowed to sell (our first does) who love giving me singles so I figure they can pay their way properly and foster a triplet kid so each doe raises twins at least. Whether they like it or not!!


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

I picked Sugar's mom because she was being bred to a buck who frequently produces doubles & triples. Does this make a difference to?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The buck doesn't determine the number of kids.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaigypsygoats said:


> I picked Sugar's mom because she was being bred to a buck who frequently produces doubles & triples. Does this make a difference to?


The buck shouldn't effect the number of kids since he only makes the sperm, of which there are millions (?) per breeding. The doe produces eggs which develop into baby goaties once fertilised. So, Sugar's mum wouldn't be affected by the buck.

HOWEVER if the buck has a triplet gene, he could well pass it onto Sugar herself. This means she may go on to have a higher chance of multiples.

That is the theory, at least, but I know nutrition is a big deal too. A skinny doe's body concludes that there is a lack of food in the environment and so will only produce one kid, if at all.


----------



## mslaugh13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Most of my does produce triplets each year.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

mslaugh13 said:


> Most of my does produce triplets each year.


What do you feed them?


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Interesting discussion. I have a doe who was not a triplet who has had quads the last 2 years. That is a lot for a little Nigerian for sure.
Forgot to add my little pygmy doe had a single last year and triplets this year.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

capracreek said:


> Interesting discussion. I have a doe who was not a triplet who has had quads the last 2 years. That is a lot for a little Nigerian for sure.
> Forgot to add my little pygmy doe had a single last year and triplets this year.


My doe had trips two years ago and a single this year too! But she wasn't meant to get preggers this time round so that was perhaps to be expected


----------



## mslaugh13 (Jun 30, 2015)

TooManyBoers said:


> What do you feed them?


We feed a 16% protein grain, but they have a protein block, mineral and baking soda available at all times


----------

